# Easton carbon ION arrows



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

I shoot Carbon Ion 600's (26") right now out of my 30-40# lb bow (set to 40#). They fly GREAT (way better than my old Carbon Express). Fast. Slick little arrow. I just bought a new bow and plan to start my DW at 45# and feel that the 600's are getting borderline as far as spine goes. I think I'm going to get Easton Ions again but spine up to the 500's unless someone suggests another good arrow. Anyways, I think they're great and I really like them fwiw.


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Great! Exactly what I was looking for. I'm debating between the ION'S and the Goldtip Velocity 600's.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I've been disappointed in Gold Tip arrows as of late. I think their quality has gone down some since they redesigned all the logos and such. Not to mention the price went up for arrows of identical specs as before. I may give the Carbon Ions a try for my fiancé - she needs a 600 spine arrow. I myself am shooting Victory RIPs and disappointed in their insert/outserts and will probably switch back to Easton arrows too... more than likely Bloodlines. My biggest thing is I like a high FOC so I was looking at X series to use brass inserts, but they make a brass insert for H series as well (although it's not on their website).


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife shoots Victory VAP's. 600 spine at 44#, 25.5 DL out of a Hoyt 2014 Carbon Spyder Turbo with Z5 cams. 220g I shot it thru the chrono today at 290fps. She used the TopHat points. get the cheaper .006" tolerance and cut an even amount off each end. They are spine aligned. Weights are perfect across the dozen, and are very accurate


----------



## usmarine2110 (Aug 5, 2014)

Easton axis also comes in a 500 spine. My wife shoots the ion and the axis arrows. Ions tend to be hard to find around us.


----------



## 6969blkdragon (Dec 28, 2015)

Another yes for the ions , my bow is a PSE Stinger X , 39 lbs 23.5 in draw. Fast and sturdy , been great so far


----------

